
Ask HN: Freelancer? Seeking freelancer? (June 2013) - whoishiring
Please lead with either SEEKING WORK or SEEKING FREELANCER, your location and whether remote work is a possibility.
======
rachelbythebay
SEEKING WORK - SF Bay Area - Remote OK, travel negotiable

The web is shiny. The stuff which keeps the web running is unglamorous
plumbing. I'm a plumber. If you have some weird hardware which needs a driver,
I can do that. If you're a company which has a big code depot and needs a
better way to build it, I'll make a better build tool. You might have a
greenhouse full of bar-coded experiments and need some way to track all of
those data points. Yep, me again.

<https://rachelbythebay.com/contact/>

Examples of things I've created:

<http://scanner.rachelbythebay.com/> \- Software Defined Radio used to monitor
an entire trunked system in parallel, with over 1 million calls logged and
randomly accessible. Includes bonus "social layer" where people can tag
interesting calls to make them easier for others to find quickly.

<http://rachelbythebay.com/bb/> \- C++ depot build tool. Why specify
dependencies twice? #include should be all you need. Can you build a large
project without writing rules in some build language (Makefile and friends)? I
can. Can you add new files to your depot without having to go back to that
build language to teach it about them? Yep, I can do that too.

<https://github.com/rachelbythebay/protolog> \- Tired of parsing Apache logs
in ASCII? Keep them in a strong binary format and your life gets much easier.

<http://fred.rachelbythebay.com/> \- I got tired of Google Reader way back in
2011 and wrote a replacement which just works and stays out of my way. Now,
when they pull the plug in July, I'll be ready.

<https://rachelbythebay.com/edu/> \- Streaming high-bitrate video just to be
able to read someone's "screencast" is just painful. Text should be text. I
use that philosophy to provide lessons for those looking to build things with
C++.

I also slice through weird "it doesn't work" problems, sometimes for things
I've never even seen before. Got some legacy system which doesn't want to play
nice any more? Shoot me a message: <https://rachelbythebay.com/contact/>

------
mvid
SEEKING WORK - SF Bay Area, Remote OK, Travel Negotiable

I'm an ex-startup Software Engineer. Full stack, with a focus on backend
systems. I was a core team member for <http://getaround.com> and
<http://wakemate.com>. Heavily experienced in consumer products, collaborative
consumption and quantified self.

    
    
      {Python: [Django, Flask, Bottle]}
      '(Clojure Compojure)
    

Google App Engine, Heroku, Redis, Mongo, Mysql, Postgres.

I wrote After Credits, a popular free Foursquare plugin with ~30,000 users:
[http://engineering.foursquare.com/2012/08/16/checking-in-
at-...](http://engineering.foursquare.com/2012/08/16/checking-in-at-the-
movies-heres-how-to-never-miss-an-after-the-credits-teaser-again/)

I also have experience with Facebook, Zendesk, Twilio, Braintree and Stripe.

<https://github.com/mvid> | <http://www.linkedin.com/in/mvidutis>

And feel free to contact me: m @ facelessmegacorp dot com

------
Udo
SEEKING WORK / remote or local engagements throughout Europe.

I'm specializing in

1) scalability consulting, refactoring, and bug hunting

2) web app prototypes, MVPs, and proof-of-concepts

Languages: PHP, Ruby, JavaScript, Delphi, Java, C

Environments: LAMP stack, NginX, Node.js, Mac OS X, Linux, BSD

Web Tech: HTML5, CSS, jQuery, MySQL, JSON message passing, WebSockets, WebGL,
mobile web development

My current pet project is a toy programming language called np: <http://np-
lang.org/>

Random facts:

    
    
      - started my career at an advertising agency
      - ran a web startup for a couple of years
      - have a background in bio-medical research
      - I love the web :)
    

\--- --- ---

My profile: <http://udos.name> or contact me at udo.schroeter@gmail.com

------
iheartmemcache
SEEKING WORK - Remote or Boston | Washington D.C. local. Willing to travel.

You have a vision, a plan, or a project that needs to get done. You want
someone who gets it. You _need_ someone who gets it. Someone who won't waste
your time. Someone who can talk to you, understand where you're coming from,
and execute. We are willing to do that for you. To go that distance for you.
Why? Because we understand what it's like to run a business. Big or small.

If you would like to talk about what we can do for you, then drop us a line at
anna@amplete.com. I promise that you won't be disappointed.

\---

    
    
        Back-End
    

Django, Twisted, Flask, Ruby on Rails, Sinatra, ASP.NET MVC 3 (Yeah, we know,
but it was a Fortune 500 company) , BackBone.js, Node.js, and Ember.js

    
    
        Front-end
    

Bootstrap, Less.js, JQuery, Skeleton, Foundation, Cappuccino, Knockout, and
Spine

    
    
        Mobile Development
    

We have worked with iOS, Android, and Win Phone 8, developing 4 to 5 star
applications that have 1 to 5 million downloads.

    
    
        Examples   
    

-> Re-designed a front-end as well as a back-end for a property management entity that has ~3 billion in assets.

-> Re-worked a ticket-reselling site that does $150MM in revenue in Rails (again front-end and back-end)

-> Developed an Android and iOS application that has ~4.5 stars and more than 5 million downloads combined for a start-up that had an idea but no technical staff at hand.

-> Developed an iOS Daily Deals app, again for someone who had an idea but no technical staff at hand. This app was acquired by a Chinese company for their locals for the low 8 figures.

If you have an idea, we usually can take it from storyboard to implementation
for < 100k.

------
josh_nyc
SEEKING FREELANCER - Remote (NYC a plus)

I'm looking for a talented, self-managing back-end PHP developer who has
experience with the Lithium PHP framework. Communication skills and fast
learning are a must.

Our site is a fast-growing pet product discount site with thousands of active
members and real revenue every day. We've built the site solidly and with
growth in mind, and now it's time to make that growth happen and I need more
dev resources!

Tech stack on this project is Lithium on PHP 5.4, MySQL, Apache, on EC2 with
ELB, etc. We are open to embracing additional AWS (and other) solutions as we
scale up.

I'm a back-end developer myself, and our small team has a terrific
designer/front-ender and another back-ender. Compensation can be hourly or by
monthly retainer, and there will be performance-based bonuses as we hit
deadlines and deliver terrific features.

Please shoot me an email at joshchurgin at g mail dot com if this interests
you. Looking forward to hearing from you!

------
revorad
Hey everyone, I'm starting a weekly newsletter for freelancers. It will be a
weekly roundup of useful articles, resources and job postings for freelance
programmers. I'll personally curate it, so you can be assured the quality is
high (see my profile and HN history to be sure).

Please sign up at <http://freelancers.getgini.com>

------
rmoriz
SEEKING WORK — Remote, Germany or world-wide (if you pay travel expenses +
organize work permit)

I'm currently looking for a challenging RubyMotion iOS or OSX freelance
project.

    
    
       Experiences:
       7 years Ruby (Rails, Sinatra, DevOps (Chef, Puppet), Adhearsion, RubyMotion)
       10+ yeas PHP
       10+ years Perl
       JavaScript (Ember JS, Backbone, node)
       Infra-Coding/Virtualization
       basics: Objective-C, Python
    

github: <https://github.com/rmoriz>

profile: <https://roland.io/>

~~~
benoitg
FWIW, I had a few interactions with roland over a github pull request for a
project I maintain, he seems to really grok open source and to be a straight
to the point and professional guy.

------
reinhardt
For those SEEKING WORK, especially remote, are you getting (serious) inquiries
from HN?

~~~
alashley
Nothing yet, last time I posted I had a few people asking me to co tact them
for ROR and JS work. They said their contact details were in their profile, so
I can only guess that they had a twisted sense of humor?

~~~
amock
Many people think that the email addresses in their profiles are visible to
other people.

------
frankacter
Seeking Freelancer (Facebook and Google Analytic APIs). Taiwan, remote
welcomed.

We are a media production company with web, mobile, tv and magazine
properties. We are seeking a freelancer to help us build extend our internal
analytics. This will include regular polling to 3rd party APIs to aggregate
data (Facebook API, Google Analytic API) , a backend dashboard with actionable
alerts and a public facing leaderboard. Experience with the Facebook and
Google Analytic API a plus as is any experience building out analytic, stock
tracking or sport stat tracking sites.

Interested, Great! Questions, Sure! You can email me directly @ frank [at]
actercompany [dot] com To help make sure I see your email, please help me out
by:

1.Including [HN-ANALYTICS] in the subject line of your email <\- this will
ensure it makes it to the right place!

2\. Include any experience relevant to this project. Links to blog, portfolio,
previous projects, git, linkedin,etc will be helpful.

I respect your time and am thankful for all inquiries. I’ll return the favor
by making sure that everyone that does the above gets a response.

~~~
frankacter
Thank you for all of the inquires. This project has been filled.

------
frankacter
Seeking Freelancer (Android Development). Taiwan, remote welcomed.

We are a media production company with web, mobile, tv and magazine
properties. We are seeking a freelancer to help us design and develop a new
Android application. This application will display content originating from
WordPress as well as displaying related images and videos from 3rd party
sources (Facebook images, YouTube videos). It is important that the
application load quickly and cache content for offline usage. We prioritize
minimalism, speed and ease of use over features.

Interested, Great! Questions, Sure! You can email me directly @ frank [at]
actercompany [dot] com To help make sure I see your email, please help me out
by:

1.Including [HN-ANDROID] in the subject line of your email <\- this will
ensure it makes it to the right place!

2\. Include any experience relevant to this project. Links to blog, portfolio,
previous projects, git, linkedin,etc will be helpful.

I respect your time and am thankful for all inquiries. I’ll return the favor
by making sure that everyone that does the above gets a response.

------
kleinsch
SEEKING WORK - SF Bay Area - Remote or Local - Long or Short Term Projects

I'm a full-stack Java and Rails developer as well as a published mobile app
developer.

Web/Back-End Development - An expert in Java and Rails environments.
Comfortable with web development, including HTML, CSS, and JavaScript.
Significant JavaScript experience, including client-side MV* with Backbone.js
and Ember.js as well as back-end Javascript with Node.js.

Mobile Development - Have deployed multiple apps across iOS and Android
platforms for phones and tablets. Experienced in both native (iOS, Android)
and cross-platform HTML (Sencha Touch, JQuery Mobile) development.

nick@rasslingcats.com

<http://www.kleinsch.com>

<http://www.linkedin.com/in/nickkleinschmidt>

------
theoj
SEEKING WORK - NYC or remote.

I am a software engineer who focuses on Android development. Within the last 2
years, I have worked on projects for for small and large startups, as well as
for brands such as AT&T, Anheuser Busch and Victoria Secret. Within that
period I have completed over seven apps and two mobile SDKs. I am deeply
passionate about mobile development and creating top-notch experiences.

What can I do for you? Here are some things I specialize in:

* iOS to Android Ports. Do you have an iOS app that you want to port to Android? I can take the existing iOS experience, modify it to conform to Android standards and deliver a polished high-quality Android app. I have done this successfully for multiple clients such Gving and Snapr (see my portfolio below [1]).

* Web Apps. Do you have a mobile site that you want to convert to an app? I can package the mobile web content and create a mobile app using a standard solution like PhoneGap or a custom web wrapper. For more advanced projects I can create a hybrid app that combines the best of the web and native worlds to fully access all the capabilities of the mobile device. Some sample projects in this category include JackThreads and Snapr (see my portfolio below [1]).

* App Rescue and App Optimization. Do you have an Android app that isn't quite working? Perhaps it crashes, it's slow or has other problems? I can perform a complete analysis, diagnose the issues and quickly fix them. For a sample project in this category see Loc8te in my portfolio below [1].

* SDKs. Do you have some awesome stuff that you want everyone to use in their own apps? I can put together a feature rich SDK that lets other developers easily access your app's functionality / services. I have done this for Snapr and Loc8te (see my portfolio below [1]).

Feel free to get in touch. My portfolio and email are listed below.

[1] <http://bricolsoftconsulting.com/category/portfolio/>

[2] theo-AT-bricolsoftconsulting-DOT-com

------
sidmitra
SEEKING WORK - Remote/Freelance Python/Django/jQuery, with extensive
experience building e-commerce marketplaces. I have a research background,
data analysis, playing around with NLP right now. I run a django dev shop,
currently taking gigs for it. Here's my portfolio:

* <http://www.cloudshuffle.com/>

* <http://www.sidmitra.com/portfolio.html>

Contact details in my profile or the link above. Here're some examples from my
portfolio:

* <http://turbotaxcpaselect.intuit.com> \- Turbotax CPA Select, to help select accountants.

* <http://www.ecomarket.com> \- An online marketplace for ethical and eco friendly products.

* <http://www.teaspiller.com> \- An online marketplace for tax experts. [Recently acquired by Intuit]

* <http://www.knowyourbank.com>

* <http://www.garnishbar.com> \- social network, to share mixed drink recipes

* <http://www.fertilityplanit.com>, built their self serve ad network + billing and payments.

* <http://www.turlytag.com> \- an app to connect owners with people who found their lost items.

* <http://www.fratmusic.com> \- an online radio streaming app serving over 1.3 million uniques a month.

* <http://loudfarm.com> \- A music event site.

* Wisekangaroo: <https://www.dropbox.com/gallery/10832416/1/Cloudshuffle/Web-...>. - Find a tutor. Working on relaunch in a new avatar * <http://www.hypedsound.com/> \- a music sharing platform, working on V2 right now. and many more

~~~
johnjlocke
Oh, you did work for Ben on GarnishBar. Right on.

------
harveywi
SEEKING WORK - Remote or Columbus, OH area

\- Eleven years of professional experience in scientific software development,
including application development, requirements definition, testing,
profiling, optimization, performance tuning, refactoring, and continuous
integration.

\- Programming language expertise: Scala (5 years), Java (10 years). Others:
C, C++, Haskell, Python, MATLAB.

\- Experience with scientific computing, high-performance cluster computing,
computational geometry, computational topology, computer vision, high-
performance computer graphics, machine learning, GUI programming, web
development, and bioinformatics.

\- Strong understanding of object-oriented and imperative/functional
programming principles. Extensive mathematics and advanced computer science
background (PhD, MS in computer science).

\- Advanced Scala development skills. Experience includes Scalaz, Shapeless,
Akka, Slick, and Reactive-Core.

Linkedin: <http://www.linkedin.com/pub/william-harvey/62/4b6/594>

Github: <https://github.com/harveywi/>

Websites: <http://www.aylasoftware.org/> <http://www.cse.ohio-
state.edu/~harveywi>

Email: harveywi@cse.ohio-state.edu

------
dangoldin
SEEKING WORK - Remote or NYC. Willing to travel.

I'm looking for something around 1-3 days/week since my startup's taking
longer to generate revenue than I thought (such is the life).

My background is in quantitative development but for the past 18 months I've
been developing pretty much full stack using
Python/R/Django/Flask/jQuery/MySQL/MongoDB/AWS to build Pressi
(<http://getpressi.com/dan>) and Makers Alley (<https://makersalley.com/>).
I've recently been getting up to speed on the JS side of things
(Node.js/AngularJS/EmberJS) but am definitely as productive with them as I am
with Python. Forgot to mention that I've also done a ton of work with the
various social media APIs.

I blog at <http://dangoldin.com/> and also have a bunch of other projects on
there for anyone interested.

I know I'm not the best coder from a best practices standpoint but I pride on
getting things out quickly (which is cheaper!) and iterating on them when
needed. My strength is on the prototyping side rather than building and
maintaining long term projects.

Also - I enjoy just meeting and chatting with people so if you're interested
in getting coffee or a beer let me know - dangoldin gmail.

------
jamiehannaford
=================================

SEEKING EXPERIENCED PHP DEVELOPER

=================================

We require a senior PHP developer to take over a project at short notice. The
role will require you to work in our London office for around 4 weeks. The
project is a complex web application holding financial information, and
requires somebody with strong skills in OOP PHP5, Zend Framework 2, and MySQL.
Experience with Symfony2 or Zend Framework 1 is a plus, and may form a
suitable replacement if the candidate is willing to pick up ZF2 very quickly.

The role requires someone who can work quickly and methodically to a very high
standard, and to tight deadlines. You will also need to enforce and comply
with design patterns where necessary. It is an immediate start - handover will
begin on Monday 17th. We offer a very competitive daily rate.

Key requirements:

\-- Highly proficient in Zend Framework 2 (or willingness to pick it up very
quickly). The emphasis is on version 2, not 1, because they're very different.

\-- Familiar with design patterns (Service Locator, abstraction, composition,
adapters; general GoF patterns)

\-- OOP PHP5

\-- Solid knowledge of MySQL (normalisation, foreign key constraints, indexes)

\-- Strong Apache 2 and Linux skills

\-- Working knowledge of Git and Composer (dependency management)

\-- Good knowledge of AJAX, jQuery and JavaScript

\-- Experience working in an Agile working environment

Enquiries: please contact jamie.hannaford@wai.co.uk

------
soneca
SEEKING FREELANCER / remote

C#, ASP .NET MVC3

Windows Azure

CSS+Html

We are a very small, very early stage startup improving some features on our
product, a private social network. Great experience in MVC and Azure is
necessary.

There are two jobs:

I) Create the feature of event notification inside the site and the related
email notifications service (the basic in any social network) using Azure and
Sendgrid.

II) Reformulate the whole UI of the site. Great experience in MVC front-end is
necessary. All the design is already created, the job is just reposition
everything

Contact on my info

------
shahed
SEEKING WORK - Chicago/Remote/Willing to travel within U.S.

Having trouble finding a UI/UX designer that fits within your budget?

My name is Shahed Khan, a UI/UX designer and freelancer based in Chicago, IL.
I've co-founded two start-ups and realize that bootstrapping is one of the
hardest things of running a start-up. If you're looking to build out the first
version of your product, but don't have a boat load of money lying around to
pay a freelancer, that's where I come in. I've been freelancing for a few
years as a visual UI/UX designer. I have experience taking projects from idea
to a full design ready to send off to the developer to make it a reality.

What I can offer:

* UI/UX design

* Creative branding

* iOS designing

* Web designing

* Android designing

* Wordpress Theme designing

* Responsive design (RWD)

* Search Engine Optimization

Please do not hesitate to send me an email, I'm more than happy to chat about
what it is you're looking to build. I've attached a link to my portfolio and
LinkedIn profile.

Portfolio - <http://dribbble.com/shahed> (There are a few projects I have not
uploaded on Dribbble yet, so please feel free to email me asking for some of
my other WIP (work in process).

Linkedin: <http://linkedin.com/in/shahedkhan>

------
almost
SEEKING WORK - Brighton, UK. London, UK. Remote.

Freelance developer based in the Brighton in the UK. I can travel to London
but I usually prefer to work remotely.

I love working on MVPs and prototypes. I'd love to help you turn your idea
into reality.

I work in a range of languages but I usually choose Python when I have a
choice. I also do a lot of work in JavaScript. I have a range of skills from
web development to computer vision. I can help with Rich JavaScript
Applications and RESTful API design (see a talk I gave on the subjects
here[1]). I've been enjoying AngularJS recently, it makes some things very
easy and is a nice contrast with Backbone.JS (which I also still use for other
things).

A very non-exhaustive list of technologies I have built real things with (and
enjoyed): Python, JavaScript, Django, Node.JS, Backbone.JS, AngularJS, OpenCV.

Some samples of my code:

\- An open source JavaScript library I wrote:
<https://github.com/dharmafly/jsonpatch.js>

\- The Amazon Glacier support I contributed to Boto (popular Python library):
<https://github.com/almost/boto/tree/glacier/boto/glacier>

Please do get in touch!

Web: <http://almostobsolete.net/>

Github: <https://github.com/almost>

Email: tom@almostobsolete.net

Phone: +44 (0) 7951261227

[1] <http://asyncjs.com/hypermedia/>

------
luckystrike
SEEKING WORK - Remote

I have been shipping software for more than 10 years now and started
freelancing a while back after my stint as a single founder. One of my first
clients was a HN member for whom I did remote contract work for almost a
couple of months.

I am proficient with Ruby on Rails and generally quite adept at picking up new
technologies as per the needs of the product. I call myself a generalist, and
if you are a non-technical person, I can handle most of the things for you
that go in to building & launching a software product (including screen flows,
server-side programming, system administration, analytics & a little bit of
digital marketing.)

My last consulting assignment was related to conversion optimization(s) and
driving growth for a startup in the education domain. I am up for any work
that is challenging & stimulating. I'd prefer to pick up a long term remote
work contract.

References from previous clients are available on request.

Please see my profile for the contact & other relevant information. Just drop
a line to say hello, it's always good to interact with fellow HN members!

------
cagataycouk
SEEKING FREELEANCER - Remote | Istanbul PHP/MySQL with Zennd/Yii framework *
C/C++: Video encoding, system and network programming. Experience in
multimedia streaming using UDP, RTMP. Primarily worked on multimedia streaming
using RTMP. Added RTMP output capabilities to current products Managed and
advised Digiturkplay's transition to our encoder sytem from DogalZeka's side
Developed and optimized current H264 encoder product to satisfy needs of
Digiturkplay (biggest Turkish digital broadcasting network) including live Lig
TV (one and only channel who has license to broadcast live soccer) streams.
Took necessary actions to enable watching Digiturkplay live stream from all
mobile devices (Android, iOS) on the encoder side Worked on network load
sharing projects over 3G networks, supported by The Scientific And
Technological Research Council Of Turkey. Also developed multimedia streaming
applications (MPEG Transport Stream over multicast), settop box manager for
broadcasting clients such as Dogus Yayin, Dogan Yayin Holding.

------
scrrr
SEEKING WORK - Remote or based in Germany

Focus on Ruby (Rails), Objective-C (iOS) and related technologies, including
UI/UX, SEO. Quality work, no b.s. I can help you find a skilled developer if I
am not available to do the job myself. - lukas.zielinski@gmail.com -
<http://www.lukaszielinski.de/index_en.html>

------
edanm
SEEKING WORK - Israel, mostly do remote work

Hi Everyone! I'm the CEO of Purple Bit (<http://purplebit.com>).

Purple Bit is a full-stack Dev Shop that builds Web and Mobile Applications.
We've built several large scale projects, including <http://fitblok.com> which
recently launched in the American market.

Purple Bit specialises in Python/Django and Web Apps built on modern
frameworks like Angular.js and Bootstrap. Purple Bit is composed solely of
Israeli developers, sourced from the Elite Technological Army units that power
Israeli Startups, the second-largest startup scene after the United States.

We've worked with interesting technologies like video streaming, and are
fluent in Heroku/AWS/scaling Python apps.

Portfolio: www.purplebit.com.

My personal LinkedIn: <http://il.linkedin.com/in/edanmaor>

Email: edan@purplebit.com

Feel free to contact me directly for any job proposals or any random
questions. I love to talk to any HN'er.

------
HadiAsiaie
Seeking work, remote only. I've a heck of background in algorithms,
mathematics, AI and machine learning. I've been actively participating in
programming competitions too.(And got several awards in them) This is my
profile in topcoder:
[http://community.topcoder.com/tc?module=MemberProfile&cr...](http://community.topcoder.com/tc?module=MemberProfile&cr=22823840)

Done interesting works in Machine learning,image processing and Natural
language processing.(Too bad my website is not ready yet, but I can show the
screenshots and talk about them!)

I also developed apps with app engine(using python) and ruby on rails.

The languages that I speak includes: Java, C++, C#, python, ruby,Javascript,
Matlab,Lisp.

These two are my profiles in freelancer and elance:
<https://www.freelancer.com/u/HadiAsiaie.html>

<https://www.elance.com/s/hadi_asiaie>

My email is : h.asiayfard at gmail dot com

------
iandundas
SEEKING WORK - native British freelance developer currently living in Hanoi,
Vietnam. Seeking (presumably) remote work.

Here is my portfolio, I've been freelancing for 5 years:
<http://iandundas.co.uk/portfolio>

Twitter: @id | Email: contact@[mydomain].co.uk

I'm an experienced iOS developer (using rubymotion of late, but traditionally
using obj-c). I'm decent at Rails and strong at PHP (ZendFramework), so
writing the app and the server-side backend to go with it is my bread and
butter.

My last iOS app was written for Audi and was their new Mileage Tracker app:
[https://itunes.apple.com/gb/app/audi-mileage-
tracker/id53130...](https://itunes.apple.com/gb/app/audi-mileage-
tracker/id531301468?mt=8)

And before that: <https://itunes.apple.com/gb/app/predix/id638720699?mt=8>

Also fluent in: mongodb, node.js, the LAMP stack, etc.

I can offer great rates because of my locale.

Ian

------
rglover
SEEKING WORK - Chicago

User interface designer and front-end developer. Looking to work with people
who need to take an idea and turn it into something tangible. Best suited
working with small groups, startups (serious only, please), and creative
agencies. I work well with people who "get" the importance of design but can't
quite pin down how to apply it to their work.

Fluent in HTML/CSS. Pretty good with Javascript. All work is delivered in the
browser, ready to implement (no Photoshop). Comfortable integrating into Rails
and Django.

Recently working with Meteor (real-time javascript framework) and comfortable
building basic applications (e.g. CRUD) with it.

Portfolio: <http://wellroundedgent.com>

Recent Work: <http://themansion.churchilldowns.com> (responsible for full
visual design and front-end implementation).

Sound like your guy? Let's talk: ryan@wellroundedgent.com.

------
mryan
SEEKING WORK - Remote, Amsterdam, London

Syadmin as a Service

Do you want the best when it comes to scaling, resilience and reliability, but
don't have a full-time Ops person on the team? Why not rent one?

I work with startups and web agencies to help them spend less time worrying
about technical problems, and more time growing their business.

How can I help you? \- Expert sysadmin services, on tap \- Infrastructure
design and implementation \- Server maintenance and optimisation (performance
and cost) \- Quickly get up and running with tools like Puppet

About Me

I'm writing a book on AWS System Administration that will be published by
O'Reilly later this year.

Here's an AWS case study for an infrastructure I built:
<http://aws.amazon.com/solutions/case-studies/fashiolista/>

In August I'll be at Puppet Conf speaking about how to get the most of out AWS
and Puppet.

If you think these services could help your business grow, let's talk.
mike@fadedink.co.uk

------
fallenhitokiri
SEEKING WORK - Remote or Germany

I am running a two man web, print and iOS agency (me coding, my partner moving
pixels). We are located in Heidelberg and Leipzig / Germany.

I have been a freelancer for 10 years. I prefer Django and Python but I also
have shipped projects with Ruby (Sinatra, RoR), C++ and PHP (Wordpress).
Server administration was and still is part of my daily life as writing solid,
test covered code and doing the usual frontend work.

My partner studies printing technologies and joined me after finishing her
apprenticeship as digital media designer, as one of the three best graduates
in her year. Her daily work includes designing logos and brands (business
cards, catalogs,...) and making the things I build pretty.

We typically work with freelancers and small businesses but also realized big
projects for international clients.

If you are interested in working with us - or one of us - you can send us an
email at info@blazeit.de

------
caw
SEEKING WORK - Austin or Remote

Linux sysadmin, with experience in high performance computing (HPC) and batch
administration

Every hour you spend doing monotonous and repetitive tasks is one that could
be spent doing something else. If a computer can do it, why not automate it?
If there's people involved, let's get it down to the bare minimum.

Recent things I've done:

* Optimized application to reduce task turnaround time by 40%

* Matched specialized application to better hardware to reduce completion time by over 30%

* Streamlined a process from 1 month of effort, to 2 weeks, to 1 day

* Enabled user self-service configuration of tool that previously required support requests

I primarily write Perl and Ruby [on Rails], though if you have particular
requirements I'm flexible. I fully understand the desire to have a minimum set
of languages in your environment.

Just to be up front, this is a nights & weekends thing for me for the time
being.

------
afiedler
SEEKING FREELANCER - Washington, DC or Remote in the U.S.

I'm looking for a front-end web developer with experience building out single
page Javascript applications for a 5 month project starting mid-August. You'd
focus on front-end development in collaboration with a UI designer as well as
a backend Rails developer who will be creating the required JSON API. Someone
with some Angular.js experience would be ideal, but if you have a lot of
experience with Backbone or Ember, that would work, too (we are not wedded to
Angular).

We are all based in Washington, DC (so I would be great if you are here) but
remote is OK. You must be authorized to work in the U.S.

If you are interested or would like more information, please email me at
andy.fiedler@fiedlerconsulting.co. Please include a link to your profile, or a
description of your experience/a resume.

Thanks!

------
GvS
SEEKING WORK – Remote or Europe

I'm currently looking for work as full stack Python/Django developer. I have
successfully completed jobs from HN before.

I also have experience with Node.js, Tornado, Pyramid, C++ (OpenGL and Qt) and
Java. For my personal projects I use linux, nginx, postgresql, memcached,
mercurial, jQuery (with UI and mobile) and twitter bootstrap, but I'm also
familiar with apache, mysql, mongodb, hbase, git, backbone.js and many other.

I've started my own consulting company last year and I've been working on
contracts from HN or oDesk since then:

<https://bitbucket.org/tjama>

<http://careers.stackoverflow.com/gvs>

<https://www.odesk.com/users/~01af6dc541cff3a804>

E-mail: tomaszjama at gmail

------
hnewcfo
SEEKING WORK - Outsource CFO - remote only

What: I can do, explain, tutor, guide, consult, advise.

Areas: Financial & business planning, modeling; Management accounting and
reporting; Processes and controls; Analysis; Presentations review and advice.
People management and org development.

Excluded: bookkeeping, taxes and tax returns.

My experience: worked 16+ years in finance, of them 7 as CFO; was responsible
for accounting, treasury, planning, IT, purchasing and other functions; lead
finance function of corporate start-ups ($10M annual revenue) and more mature
organizations ($270M annual revenue). Passed CPA exam 12 years ago.

Additional info about experience and background is available on request.

Use cases: the best advice is the one that can be applied tomorrow, hence the
CEOs/founders would probably benefit the most.

Communication: English only.

Feel free to contact me: hnewcfo at gmail dot com

------
bmac27
SEEKING WORK - Remote, NYC or northern New Jersey Experienced SEO strategist
with 5+ years experience on both the agency-side and in-house, as well as with
my own web properties (ran a profitable, full-time content business from 2006
to 2008). Worked with everyone from Fortune 500 clients to small biz. On &
off-page optimization, site architecture consultation, link building (white
hat only, no spammy bullshit, no outsourcing), search reputation management,
rank reporting, competitive/gap analyses and basically anything encompassing
SEO or inbound marketing. LinkedIn is here:
<http://www.linkedin.com/in/blairmacgregor> Resume available upon request.
blair.macgregor@gmail.com

------
mbesto
SEEKING FREELANCER - London, remote desirable

I run a small web dev shop and a startup. I need a "dedicated" freelancer.
Meaning, someone I can partner with to get my client's work done. I have a lot
of business, but my current resource is very limited.

[http://www.ignitelab.net](http://www.ignitelab.net)

[http://www.competehub.com](http://www.competehub.com)

I'm looking for a remote freelancer with the following skills:

\- Graphic Design

\- UX/UI Capabilities

\- HTML/CSS/JS (i.e. take PSD to code)

I'm looking for someone I can trust to send work to. Most of my clients are
UK/US based in large cities, which means rates are good. Communication is key.
Contact me at mbesto AT gmail.com . Please send portfolio of work and github
profile (if you have one)

------
plam
SEEKING WORK - Remote for companies on US times; local in London negotiable

Data consulting to make the most out of your data.

I am a full-time data scientist actively involved in the big data scene in
London and is a core committer on an open source MapReduce tool called
Cascalog written in Clojure.

I have delivered projects such as i) extracting features from our customer
event data on Hadoop into Neo4J to drive a graph-based recommendation system
to increase cross-selling, and ii) replaced our SQL servers data warehouse to
one on Hadoop and Amazon Redshift to make messy data usable for the rest of
the company.

See my blog and talks at <http://www.quantisan.com>

If you want to figure out what you can do with your data to grow your
business, drop me an email at paul@quantisan.com

------
mootothemax
SEEKING WORK - Remote or travel around Europe fine. Native British developer
based in Warsaw, Poland.

Back-end and front-end jack-of-all-trades, concentrating on PHP/C#/MySQL,
experienced with Apache/Nginx/IIS, and general Linux admin.

A few sample projects I work on in my spare time, using
PHP/Kohana/MySQL/jQuery:

<http://track-chat.com> (also uses Erlang, but I am by no means an expert!)

<http://interactwive.com>

<http://tweetingmachine.com>

I'm very good at finding solutions to complex problems, enjoy rescuing
projects in trouble, and like working with technology in general.

I always enjoy chatting about projects, whether they're in the planning stages
or just need a bit of help.

You can get in touch with me at tom@tbbpolska.com

------
edude03
SEEKING WORK - Toronto, Ontario (willing to relocate) or Remote

I'm a freelancing Full stack Engineer. I have experience in various fields
ranging from networking to server configuration to web development to mobile
development. I have a passion for the web and web technologies. I love NodeJS
and Ember/AngularJS but most of my projects have been in Python (Flask) PHP
(Lithium/Cake) or Ruby (Rails) I have made extensive use of Neo4J/OrientDB
(Graph databases) MySQL and Postgres (Relational) and Mongo/Redis (NoSQL) in
projects which have gone into production. My formal education was in Computer
Engineering so if you need someone who has hardware experience I'm up to the
task.

If your interested in talking to me about any of your projects give me a shout
at mfrancis@melenion.com

------
cynicalkane
SEEKING WORK, remote or shorter on-site gigs. I'm based in Minneapolis.

I like solving hard problems. The point of computers is making life as a human
easier, and my favorite thing is taking something complicated and difficult
and making it simple, working, intuitive, powerful.

In the past I worked for a Big Finance Company, wrangling Enterprise Java and
big databases, making complicated business rules tractable with domain-
specific languages, and turning systems into performant and consistent
versions of their former selves. I know a few different languages but am best
with Java and Clojure.

Here's my current pet project, a context-free grammar parser with an intuitive
front-end: <https://github.com/eightnotrump/clearley>

mike.thvedt@gmail.com

------
nnnnnn
Seeking Work - San Francisco / Remote

Background: thoughtbot, ZURB, Coveo, Atlassian, Harvey Mudd College, Claremont
McKenna College

Things I do: Back end dev, front end dev, Full stack dev, Design (I have a
partner who designs)

My usual stack includes: Ruby on Rails, HTML, CSS, SASS, Heroku, Angular.js,
Javascript, jQuery, Postgres, Photoshop, git, Ruby, ZURB Foundation,
Responsive design

I can also do: Backbone.js, PSD to HTML, Bootstrap, Wordpress, PHP, MySQL

I've worked with over 25 clients in 4 countries and am always on the look out
for interesting new projects. I won't belabor an explanation of my philosophy
and experience on this thread, but please visit <http://nealke.mp> or email me
if you are interested in learning more. You can contact me at
me(at)nealke(.)mp

------
pazimzadeh
SEEKING WORK - Remote/Baltimore

UI/UX designer for mobile and web.

Over the past two years, I have been designing pixel-perfect interfaces for
iOS, Android, and web for a company that I cofounded. I pride myself on my
ability to communicate design flows with engineers and to iterate rapidly in
order to achieve quality. In previous positions, I have communicated designs
to engineers and scientists within and across time zones.

As a recent college graduate in Biology, I am interested in what makes
interfaces easy to use, biologically speaking
(<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Processing_fluency>).

Some of my favorite designed products are:

* kaleidoscopeapp.com

* realmacsoftware.com

* squareup.com

* panic.com

* path.com

* sparrowmailapp.com

* 37signals.com

* reederapp.com/mac

* trello.com

Portfolio: <http://pazimzadeh.com>

Contact Philippe: pazimzadeh @ gmail

------
hjay
SEEKING WORK - Vancouver/Remote

Struggling to find a web developer who understands your business?

I am Jay Huang, a full stack web developer and consultant based in Vancouver,
B.C. Having co-founded of 2 of the largest communities on the internet
dedicated to Windows, Windows7Center.com and Windows8Center.com (2008~2011) —
I have experience taking projects from conception to a thriving business. This
experience allows me to better understand your business and solve your most
important problems.

What I can do for you:

* General technical consulting

* Web security consulting

* Frontend/backend Development (PHP, HTML5, CSS3, JQuery, etc)

* Wordpress themes and modifications

* Search Engine Optimization

* API development

* Responsive design (RWD)

<http://jayhuang.org>

Linkedin: <http://ca.linkedin.com/in/huangjay>

------
canadiancreed
SEEKING WORK - Remote

I am a web application developer with a full understanding of taking projects
from idea to reality, and the full technology stack needed to make such an
application come to life.

Languages I use: PHP, Java, Perl, JavaScript Environments I've worked in:
LAMP, Windows, Linux, BSD, VAX Databases I've stored data in: MySQL, MSSQL,
Postgres Frameworks I've used: Zend, jQuery, Struts, Spring

Most professional experience is in the back end web development realm, with
some "moonlighting" with desktop and mobile application development

Preference given for long term projects.

Linkedin: <http://www.linkedin.com/in/canadiancreed>

If my skillset would be useful to your project or needs, please contact me at
creedis at gmail dot com

------
brandonhsiao
SEEKING WORK - Irvine, CA - Remote Only

[intro]

I'm Brandon Hsiao, a full-stack Python/web.py web developer. I prefer to work
on entire projects, start-to-finish, rather than writing small portions or
doing maintenance/update work.

resume: <http://brandonhsiao.com/resume.html> email: bh@brandonhsiao.com

[skills]

Frontend: I write cross-browser compatible HTML5, CSS3, and JavaScript
(native, jQuery); backend: I hack web apps with Python (web.py) and SQL
(PostgreSQL); fundamentals: I use Linux terminal, code with vim, and play
sysadmin across the full stack.

[work]

Summer 2012 — Freelance Programmer

— wrote a package delivery (UPS, Fedex, etc.) tracking app — wrote a localized
forum (speak10.com) — wrote a sitemap-generating script

Summer 2011 — Programmer at Kyocera Tycom

— wrote mobile app for manufacturing team

------
gidan
SEEKING WORK - Remote or Willing to travel.

I'm a web application engineer and independent programmer. I'm working as a
developer because I like ideas behind websites and websites when they are
simple, fast and easy to use. I'm self-taught and resourceful.

I'm a PHP and JS programmer, sometimes I also doing design or server
administration. I know how to create a web-app from scratch and get it running
on production. I'm confident to work in a team.

\---

    
    
      Back-end
    

Symfony2, Doctrine2, Node.js, Mongodb, Twig, Behat

    
    
      Front-end
    

Backbone.js, jQuery, Bootstrap, Socket.io, UX, HTML5, CSS3, Jasmine

    
    
      Tools
    

Mac, Git, Vim

\---

webiste: <http://jules.boussekeyt.org/hire.html> email:
grdnlndn(at)gmail(dot)com

------
random42
SEEKING WORK - Bangalore or Remote

Over 5 years of experience in product startups with Full stack skills learning
towards backend.

(Major) Skills:
Python,Django,ML/NLP/Analytics,Hadoop,Cassandra,Postgres/MySQL, Google
Analytics, EC2, S3

I specialize in,

    
    
        * Backend/Python development
        * Devops on Linux servers/EC2
        * NLP/ML/Data Science Consulting - Sentiment Analysis, NER, Classification,Clustering,Statistical modelling
        * Big Data consulting - Hadoop, Cassandra
        * Server side/DB performance optimizations & design to scale.
        

Find out more at

Linkedin: <http://www.linkedin.com/in/mohitranka>

Github: <http://www.github.com/mohitranka>

or

Email: mohitranka@gmail.com :)

------
webjay
SEEKING WORK, Full Time / Contract

Location: New York / Remote

Position: Node.js, HTML5, JavaScript, CoffeeScript, Frontend / Backend Web
Developer

I'm moving from Copenhagen Denmark to New York. I've build Node.js for three
years and before that LAMP for many years. In the backend I've primarily used
Express and Backbone in the frontend. With regards to databases I am confident
with MySQL, MongoDB, Neo4j and Redis.

<https://github.com/webjay> | <http://www.linkedin.com/in/jfsaxberg> |
<https://twitter.com/webjay> | <http://jacob.saxberg.dk/>

------
rezendi
SEEKING FREELANCER - NYC preferred, but remote possible

HappyFunCorp (<http://happyfuncorp.com>) - We're trying to find good
developers, and we're also interested in designers and project managers.

We do web and app development for a panoply of clients ranging from Fortune
500 to brand-new startups: right now the distribution is roughly 50-50. Most
frequently Android/iOS apps with a Rails-on-Heroku back end, but right now
we're particularly looking for a couple of PHP/Drupal developers, and there's
a fair amount of other variety too.

We prefer people with a reasonable amount of experience under their belt, but
there are always exceptions. And we pay well.

If you're interested, email: jobs@happyfuncorp.com

------
mobweb
SEEKING FREELANCER | Magento Dev | Switzerland or remote

I run a small web consulting agency that specializes in e-commerce. We mostly
work with Magento and from time to time are just too swamped so we are looking
for a skilled freelancer that knows the platform and would be willing to take
some work of our hands. We are looking for a long-term partnership with
varying workload. The tasks are strictly development related, no design skill
necessary. The only requirements are long-term availability, understanding of
GIT and clear communication.

Please email magento-dev@mobweb.ch and also include your Skype ID so we can
chat directly. Also reference HN somehow so I can see that your email isn't
recruiter spam. :)

------
znq
SEEKING WORK: Remote (we're a distributed team of high quality mobile &
backend engineers)

<http://mobilejazz.cat>

We are Mobile Jazz, a collective of excellent engineers and designers with a
strong focus on everything mobile and beyond. We're doing Android since the
first 1.0 release in 2008 and iOS since 2009. Additionally we've a ton of
experience in backend development (Go, Java & Scala) and web frontend
development (HTML5, CSS3, JavaScript).

Check us out here: <http://mobilejazz.cat>

If you've any questions please get in touch with me via stefan@mobilejazz.cat
- happy to answer any questions :-)

PS: We've worked successfully with other HN members before.

------
alashley
SEEKING WORK - Remote | Victoria, BC, Canada

I'm graduating college in a few weeks and looking for work. At the moment
because of a few remaining school commitments, I'm hoping for something
flexible in terms of when the work is done. My hourly rate is $30 - $40.

I have a PDF with some work I have done and contact details in my profile. I'm
interested in web development or Android stuff.

Current side project is a Hacker News clone written in Django. It will be
available on GitHub over the weekend.

Links: Github: <https://github.com/andrelashley> Portfolio:
<http://andrelashley.com/portfolio/portfolio.pdf>

------
kushti
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Java(8 years), Scala(1 year), Groovy(2 years) (learning Clojure & Haskell now)

Web Frameworks: PlayFramework / Grails(previously Struts, but now forgotten)

Others: Akka/RabbitMQ Java client, Hadoop, Nutch, OpenNLP/Alchemy API,
Reactive Mongo/Morphia, Hibernate/Anorm, JUnit/Specs2 etc.

DBs: MongoDB, PostgreSQL, MySQL, SOLR, Redis Javascript+JQuery

good knowledge of CS basis, design patterns

Main fields of interest: data gathering, data mining, crawling, NLP, web
application development, (web-)software design

Free from the beginning of July. Just $30-40/hr

my blog/personal site: <http://chepurnoy.org> github:
<http://github.com/kushti/> mail: kushtech [at] yahoo.com

------
amerkhalid
SEEKING WORK - Dallas TX - Remote OK- Part time only (10hr/wk max)

Recently, I have been developing websites with PHP, CodeIgniter, ZendFramework
1, and Magento. I have extensive experience with Java/J2EE too. I have also
learned Android on my own.

I am employed but seeking after-hours work. Ideally, I like to work for short
term small projects, troubleshoot, or debug code.

My resume: <http://amerkhalid.com/resume/> My CodeIgniter jumpstart repo (just
combinations of various libraries and plugins):
<https://github.com/amer3000/CodeIgniterJumpStart>

contact at amerkhalid.com.

------
smichael
SEEKING WORK - Los Angeles or remote - part-time or short-term.

I'm an experienced generalist developer/sysadmin/consultant/coach looking for
some additional work and new challenges. I'm currently most skilled in
haskell, html/css, javascript, php, python, zope, gnu/linux, code doctoring,
debugging and mentoring. My hourly rate is $50 to $150, fixed bid or retainer
are also possible. I lead <http://hledger.org>, <http://zwiki.org>, and
others. Let's chat!

Simon Michael, <http://joyful.com/services>, simon@joyful.com.

------
maxhn
SEEKING WORK - Remote *

Marketing Consultant. I will move your conversion rate up.

What I can do for you: email marketing, landing page marketing (includes copy,
wire-framing for variations, design/html not included), a/b testing (landing
pages, emails, ads), setup campaign for blog give-aways, PR mentions and/or
affiliates.

Other activities may be included, but depends on what you currently have
and/or approve based on my recommendations.

Work can be as one-time project or ongoing monthly partnership (starting at
$1,800 USD, min. 3 months commitment).

Work is tracked using a monthly KPI sheet to watch over conversion rate plus
related metrics.

* Short on-site gigs (only in Europe, anywhere) available, depending on contract.

Email in profile.

------
laurabububun
SEEKING WORK - Portland, OR / Remote

I specialize in iOS UI design and I'm familiar with everything that goes into
making an app. I won't just hand you PSDs, I can also slice all the assets
correctly and create detailed style guides for the developer. But if you only
need someone to jump in and do wire frames or a mock up, I can do that as
well.

Portfolio: <http://laura-andrews.com/>

Dribbble: <http://dribbble.com/laurabububun>

LinkedIn: <http://www.linkedin.com/pub/laura-andrews/12/90/36b/>

------
bglenn09
SEEKING WORK - New York City, Remote

I'm aggressively looking for greenfield rich-client HTML5 mobile and web
projects.

I have 15+ years developing software (enterprise and consumer) and am
currently in the early stages of building out a boutique full-service agency
focused on HTML5 application development.

I code full-stack Rails / Javascript with an exclusive focus on modern SPA
apps (Sencha Touch, Backbone, ExtJS).

<http://www.linkedin.com/pub/barry-peerless/6/469/139>

<http://barrypeerless.com>

Please contact me at barry@barrypeerless.com. I look forward to hearing from
you. Thanks!

------
jmilkbal
SEEKING WORK in Omaha, Nebraska, travel possible, remote preferred.
jrrd@kmbll.com

I build value and limit development costs by approaching all software as long-
lived projects which require a language that supports long-lived projects that
helps create better software by virtue.

I develop with the Ada language with 7 years of experience developing well-
documented, well-tested software with a focus on the web building software
using Ada Web Server, MySQL and PostgreSQL databases, various JavaScript
libraries, REST APIs, Schema-defined XML and more.

I've spent 5+ years working remotely with an Ada development team for an
American company.

------
welldan97
SEEKING WORK / remote or relocation pretty much to anywhere

I am Full Stack Web Developer: Ruby on Rails, Coffeescript, SASS, Compass,
Backbone.js

I do open source and I have two pretty much successful projects:

[http://gumba.welldan97.com/](http://gumba.welldan97.com/)
[https://github.com/welldan97/protocolist](https://github.com/welldan97/protocolist)

You can have a look at my CV here:
[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/welldan97](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/welldan97)

Thanks, Dmitry

------
geuis
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco. Remote and onsite ok

I run jsonip.com and am the author of Helium css,
<https://github.com/geuis/helium-css>.

I've written a lot of javascript for a range of devices, including the Google
TV, mobile devices, server apps with node.js, and tons on good old regular
sites.

I've got a super strong frontend background too. There's not really anything
with html && css that I can't do.

Languages: Javascript, Python, php, (css and html if you count those as
languages)

Github: <https://github.com/geuis>

------
niles
SEEKING FREELANCER, New York / Remote

Design Assistant - Looking for an on-demand designer / illustrator to create
web-ready Illustrator or Photoshop designs.

Create new (web) landing pages and email art based on an existing style
library, templates and supplied client photos and text -- mostly fashion
ecommerce sales.

We bill our work in 1/2 hour increments (actual work usually takes 5-15min per
revision round) max 2 hrs/ 4 revision rounds. At least one per week, sometimes
more.

==

Much preferred to have someone in NYC or greater NYC area. This role may
develop into a full time on-site design position in midtown.

email nilesbrooks at gmail or use contact link

------
kingofspain
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Design & development! Mobile & web! With gusto!

* PHP, HTML, CSS, Javascript in general

* iOS & Android (with Titanium but have used Phonegap in the past)

* Codeigniter, AngularJS, Titanium mobile dev for more specific recent stuff

* SEO, UX to various extents

* General design, PSD-to-HTML and whatnot

* Happy with git or mercurial

Just starting to put together a proper portfolio but you can see a bit of WIP
on an iPhone app I've designed/developing here:

<http://pitbot.net/wip/eatmcr.html>

My somewhat ageing site:

<http://pitbot.net>

I'm UK based though discounts available if you'd prefer to fly me out to
somewhere nice (hmm!)

------
ammmir
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco Bay Area, CA or REMOTE, TRAVEL OK

I help companies build web, mobile, and desktop apps, SDKs, and APIs. I work
with node.js and Objective-C (OS X, iOS backend), but languages are just
tools: in the past month I've also been doing client work in Ruby on Rails,
C#/.NET, and working on my own product in Elixir (Erlang).

Looking for interesting short and long-term projects. Available in July.

<http://amirmalik.net> | <https://github.com/ammmir> | email: amir at pilvy
dot com

------
jfc
SEEKING WORK - remote only, based in Connecticut

What I do: I'm a front-end web developer and designer, and work out of my own
shop, Heta (<http://heta.co>). I design, develop, and customize WordPress
themes, or convert PSD designs or HTML sites to WordPress.

Technologies I use: PHP, HTML, CSS, jQuery, CodeIgniter, WordPress, mySQL,
ZURB Foundation (3 & 4), SVN for version control. Self-taught and resourceful.

Reach out to me at: hn [at] heta [dot] co (not com). I can show you live sites
I've developed, and a premium theme I'm currently working on.

------
uiri
SEEKING WORK - remote welcome

I'm a Canadian based in Toronto. I do mostly python and javascript stuff
including django, flask, nodejs, etc. I tend to use either postgres, mysql or
couchdb for database stuff. I know ruby and php too. I can do front-end
development but my design sense is lacking. Willing to pickup any technology
not listed here. I prefer the command line to GUIs (except when it comes to my
web browser) if for whatever reason you find that to be an asset.

My github is <https://github.com/uiri>

Email is my HN username at xqz.ca

------
bjoe_lewis
SEEKING WORK - Remote or Local, India and ready to shift if necessary.

I'm a hacker, freshly out of college, but my love with software and
programming is pretty dated like 4 years. I love to build software for
smartphones, Android currently being my girl. I often flirt with Django based
web projects as well.

www: [<http://joelewis.github.com>]

Github: [<http://github.com/joelewis>]

mail: lewis.joe.18@gmail.com

If you want a hot headed fresh hacker ready to learn almost anything, and
build the next big thing, here I am.

------
mediumcheese
SEEKING WORK - Remote, travel negotiable

I'll design your iPhone, iPad or Android app!

At the moment I'm trying to build up my portfolio so whilst I won't be mega
cheap elance-style, I can do some very good rates right now. Whilst it sounds
a bit hard-sell-y, I can only keep it low for so long though (bills!)

I can also build the app if required - have worked in Titanium & Phonegap.
Decade of webdev experience too, so any API integration/building etc etc is no
problem.

Happy to share some samples with you by email/skype/whatever & can set up
Testflight to show you apps in progress.

Email is in profile.

------
milep
SEEKING WORK - Spain/Torrevieja for a few weeks atm., otherwise
Finland/Jyväskylä and REMOTE.

Rails/Ruby/Javascript

<http://www.linkedin.com/in/milep>

<http://miikaleppanen.com/>

Some projects I have been working on lately

* <http://www.varaaonline.fi/> \- Resource booking system as Saas

* <http://laskulomake.fi/> \- Invoicing application for small companies

miika.leppanen@eebu.com

<http://www.eebu.com/>

------
goshakkk
SEEKING WORK — remote.

I am an application developer with primary focus on web application
development. I'm strongly passionate about web standards and creating amazing
experiences.

I love working on prototypes & MVPs. I'd really like to turn your business
idea into reality.

Let's talk keywords: Ruby, Rails, MongoDB, Redis, HTML5, CSS3, Ember.js,
Handlebars, jQuery, Node.js, CoffeeScript, WebSockets, Clojure, Heroku,
Stripe.

Web: <http://goshakkk.name>

GitHub: <http://github.com/goshakkk>

Email: me@goshakkk.name

------
samuellevy
SEEKING WORK - remote / Brisbane, Australia

PHP, python, MYSQL and JavaScript (jquery, extjs/sencha, raw JS).

I'm a freelancer who specializes in web development/dev ops. I don't just
write code, I can design, deliver and maintain the full stack.

Email: sam+hn@samuellevy.com

Previous open source work: <http://www.samuellevy.com/mico>

LinkedIn: <https://www.linkedin.com/profile/view?id=57178348>

Github: <https://github.com/samlev>

------
sengar
SEEKING WORK - Remote

I build native iOS and Android apps with focus on letting you increase your
profits, gain more market share or even raise funding.

I have years of experience building complex business solutions for startups,
SMEs and Fortune 500 companies.

Apps I've built have been covered in places like Techcrunch, The Next Web,
VCCircle, The Times of India and nominated for the Webby award alongside
Pandora, Vevo mobile and Songza; and helped one of my clients raise an angel
round and secure $500,000 in seed funding.

Contact me at sengar@hotcocoasoftware.com

www.hotcocoasoftware.com

------
xavi
SEEKING WORK ― Barcelona ― Remote

I've been working in software startups for more than 15 years, some of which I
founded or co-founded. As an entrepreneur I'm a generalist, yet specializing
in full-stack web and mobile development with Ruby on Rails and Clojure.

I'm the author of noir-auth-app ( <https://github.com/xavi/noir-auth-app> ), a
quite popular open-source Clojure base web app with authentication.

<http://xavi.caballe.pro>

------
mgamer
SEEKING WORK - Gdansk, Poland - Remote, travel within EU OK

Seasoned mobile development studio looking for challenging project. Recently
completed pitu pitu app (<https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/pitu-
pitu/id635846118>).

What we do:

\- iOS development

\- Android development

\- backend/web development using Ruby On Rails, AngularJs, jQuery

We build bespoke solutions, please check out our latest app to see what UI we
can provide. Full support after delivery.

Available: in 2 weeks

Our rate: $35 per hour

Please mail us at info@brightinventions.pl or call us at 0048 695 934 555.

------
adam0101
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE - NYC/CT Area

Experienced iOS Developer

I've been developing on the iOS platform for 3 - 4 years working on my own
projects and contract work. I have successfully built apps for individuals,
small companies, and government contractors.

My specialties include client/server apps, image manipulation, tableview
performance, facebook api, foursquare api, and multiple google apis.

I have successfully worked with local companies and remote teams, and am open
to either for future projects.

You can see the details of my personal apps at www.remarkablepixels.com

------
jmspring
Seeking Work - location remote (bay area for now, Europe longer term ) I'm a
fullstack engineer strongest on backend, scaling, security, and web services.
Language neutral - most recent projects include python, php, c++, java and
JavaScript/nodejs. Platform - server (Linux, FreeBSD, AWS), desktop (OSX,
windows), mobile. Good ops experience as well. Versed in agile/scrum.

I've been an early engineer at a number of startups over the years - from
cloud storage to photo sharing to consumer devices.

------
roycoding
SEEKING WORK - Remote, travel in the US negotiable

Data scientist for hire, ready to help you get the most value from your data.

I'm a data scientist with a background in computational physics. I've worked
in a variety of domains, including healthcare, basic research, and engineering
R&D. I can help you tackle data tasks, including data collection, data
cleaning, modeling and analysis, and visualization.

See my github and twitter accounts under my HN username.

Please contact me via my username@gmail for contracting rates or long term
inquiries.

------
quantexpert
SEEKING WORK - Remote Preferred, Light Travel - Will disclose location upon
request (Continental USA, major tech city).

Led and closed the only financing round as the VP of Analytical Operations for
a medium-sized professional gambling syndicate. While working for
aforementioned syndicate, I led the merger of our firm with another small
group (talent acquisition) and hired an additional 10+ employees, expanded to
two overseas offices when UIEGA passed in the United States, and developed all
of the back-end internal tools that were used to analyze opportunities in
various gambling markets: Sports Betting, Casino Games (Blackjack Variants,
Slots, Roulette, etc), and Horse Racing.

Sold my shares after UIEGA made it difficult to stay in one place in the USA
with regards to moving money around. Still work as a part-time consultant from
time to time for the original firm as well as other clients. Had stints as a
contractor and FTE at major tech firms on the west coast as well as small
startups. Have done consulting work for professional sports teams on tech and
non-tech projects, including building a massive video capture database of
games tied with metadata as well as complex simulators to influence player
development and acquisition decisions.

Previous positions included: Director of Business Intelligence, Lead
Developer, Economic Games Analyst, and most recently, Data Scientist.

OSS: Minor contributor to hiphop-php and a famous PHP framework. Tech: PHP,
Python, C/C++ (enough to get me through ML work, relying on FANN often),
MySQL/MariaDB, minor sysadmin chops, minor shell scripting

Primarily a very good business/economic analyst who has medium-strength tech
backgrounds. Melds well with existing teams. Consider myself a professional
problem solver using various tools - frequentist/Bayesian statistics, machine
learning, coding, data analysis, regression, etc.

Holds an undergraduate degree from a small private university in Economics
(Game Theory focus) with some post-graduate work (no degree) in Computer
Science.

More details can be given upon request. Very active on HN but needing to use a
throwaway for security reasons, as disclosing even a redacted work history may
not be safe on my primary account.

Rates negotiable. Very little to no equity desired.

Email: kbparty at gmail dot com

------
timmm
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Latest Projects // <http://goo.gl/hgsiY> // <http://goo.gl/7Fsuh> //
<http://goo.gl/bvXAq> // <http://goo.gl/zzHkI>

Main skills: PHP, SMS Gateway, AJAX, JavaScript, jQuery, jQuery Mobile, Git,
MySQL, Youtube/Google API's, Android Applications,
Design/TwitterBootstrap/Foundation, & more.

timothydmoody@gmail.com (Tim)

------
selamin
SEEKING WORK - Remote/Atlanta

Web application developer with a focus on beautiful & usable interfaces.

I recently built <http://www.duetapp.com>

Front end development via: Javascript, jQuery, MV* frameworks (Backbone &
Custom frameworks), HTML(5), CSS Back end developent in PHP.

Have a look at some of my past work here: <http://www.duetapp.com> and
<http://www.23andwalnut.com>

------
briggers
SEEKING WORK - Remote iOS and web developer

Over 10 years of highly varied experience.

\- Designed and built several iOS apps from conception to app store. eg.
[https://itunes.apple.com/en/app/transportist/id644276437?mt=...](https://itunes.apple.com/en/app/transportist/id644276437?mt=8)

\- Implemented several businesses front to back, from web to server to backend
processes. Clojure, Python, Mixpanel etc.

\- Have optimized trading systems and written 3D graphics in C++.

I can build your prototype quickly, front to back.

paul.bridger@gmail.com

------
prabhasp
SEEKING FULL-TIME DEV - NYC - Remote not OK

We are a lab that makes awesome web and mobile software to solve problems in
the developing world. Generally by creating better information systems. The
point is to improve access to basic needs such as health, education, clean
water, electricity.

We are hiring for a Senior Software Engineer and a Front End Engineer, both
NYC based. See <https://github.com/modilabs/jobs> for more.

~~~
laaph
While this sounds interesting, it seems like you are looking for a full time
employee, not a freelancer. Perhaps
<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5803764> is the thread you had meant to
post in?

If you are looking for a freelancer, I'm interested! If not... I may apply
anyway, but I am not currently based out of NYC.

------
akbarnama
SEEKING WORK - Remote - India

Full Stack Django developer - foodfan.com, book-pay.com, cycle-cities.com

oDesk: <http://tinyurl.com/n6wpm7d>

Linkedin - <http://tinyurl.com/led2xa4>

Blog - <http://vishalsodani.com>

github - <https://github.com/vishalsodani>

Currently looking for opportunities. Interested in education domain.

------
jmadsen
SEEKING WORK - Remote - Any timezone, Australia/NZ/Japan/Taiwan best

Specialize in LAMP web applications & database schema, happy to work as a solo
developer or lend a hand to a team. A recognized face in the CodeIgniter
community.

Keywords:

(php) CodeIgniter, Laravel, SlimPhp, AuraPhp

(database) Mysql, MongoDB

(javascript) Angular.js, Jquery

(design) Css & Html just fine, but not a designer

Contact me at jrmadsen67 -at- gmail -dot- com, or visit my website at
<http://codebyjeff.com>

------
moizk
SEEKING WORK - NYC / Brooklyn area - Remote, travel negotiable

I'm a Developer / Designer and I usually work with my friend who is also a
Developer.

We typically work on Rails projects (especially the ones we get to start from
scratch). We also have worked on some iOS and Ember apps as well.

An example of our work:

<http://nooklyn.com> \- We built this for a real estate company in Brooklyn.
They've increased revenue each month since we launched the website.

Contact:

moiz@moiz.org

------
cleverbaker
SEEKING WORK - SF Bay Area, Los Angeles, Orange County - Local and Remote.

Front-End Development, straight up. We code your PSD into a responsive web
site in just a few days. Our clients are startups and marketing agencies. We
champion designers and respect their designs. The PSD to RWD conversions are a
flat rate. We ship on time. See our site for details. Reach out to
hello@psd2rwd.com

<http://psd2rwd.com>

------
splix
SEEKING WORK, Remote, Long or Short Term Projects

Full stack Java developer, 10+ years. Expert in Spring, Groovy, Grails, Google
Appengine.

Also good in Clojure, MongoDB, Akka, Lucene/Solr/ElasticSearch, Coffeescript,
BackboneJS, RESTful, etc.

\-- igor@artamonov.ru, <http://careers.stackoverflow.com/iartamonov>,
<https://github.com/splix/>

------
Kliment
SEEKING (preferably open source hardware) WORK - Remote or area around
Cologne, Germany

I do electronics, rapid prototyping, mechanical prototyping and firmware work,
and occasional desktop software and drivers. Entire workflow from idea to
manufactured product or any subset thereof. Significant contributions to the
reprap project. Prefer open source work (closed source costs extra). Ask me
anything at kliment@0xfb.com

------
iwaffles
SEEKING WORK - Remote/Freelance/San Francisco - Rails/PHP/iOS. Former Apple
Employee and most recently working at Buffer. I'm currently accepting work and
would love to talk to you!

I build web and mobile apps with tools such as iOS, Heroku, AWS, PostgreSQL,
MySQL, MongoDB, Parse, and more :)

You can find out more about me here: <http://mattgardner.me> or email me:
hi@mattgardner.me

------
dmn001
SEEKING WORK: Based in UK (outside London), prefer remote. I am looking for
web scraping projects, however I would also consider others which involve
mathematics, machine learning, general hacking or Perl scripting and website
building or testing. I have expertise in Perl, and basic knowledge of all the
others: HTML, Javascript, Python, Matlab, Rails, C, iOS, databases. email:
dmn001 ]at] gmail

------
roeezir
SEEKING WORK - Los Angeles, Las Vegas, San Diego

IT Consultant - onsite and remote

Server, network, cloud, desktop, security work
Planning/maintenance/builds/troubleshooting

5 years enterprise experience in a Fortune 500 company

4 years high-availability data center experience (over 1,000 servers and
network devices, supporting 14 million customers)

14 years consulting experience

\- CCNA certified

\- I always get the job done. Over 300 satisfied clients.

$85 to $150 per hour, depending on task and distance

roeezir@gmail.com - (818) 434-2278

Feel free to add me on LinkedIn

------
lhnz
SEEKING WORK - London, UK Area - Remote OK, Travel Negotiable

I'm a full-stack software engineer with a focus on backend systems. I have
experience using Python, JavaScript, PHP, Redis, MySQL, PostgreSQL, Flask,
Django, etc.

<https://github.com/sebinsua> | <http://www.linkedin.com/in/heyseb>

Feel free to contact me@sebinsua.com

------
ojiikun
SEEKING WORK - remote with possibility of occasional facetime in Seattle |
current availability: 10 hours/week, up to 20 when current contract finishes

Android apps, (Java|perl|ruby) backends, massively distributed systems, high
availability, functional testing and penetration testing, all AWS services,
CSS, automation, and high-performance SaS. No rails, no js, no iOS, no python.

{ojiikun at gmail} {ojiikun on github}

------
gkelly
SEEKING WORK - Portland or Seattle. Full-time on-site or remote.

I'm a full-stack web application developer looking for new opportunities.
Tools I'm most familiar with:

    
    
      - Python: Django, Flask, werkzeug, numpy, pandas, SQLAlchemy
      - Javascript: jQuery, backbone.js, Sencha
      - Postgresql: performance tuning, backups, and high-availability
      - Linux: Ubuntu, Arch
    

Contact by email in profile.

------
msrpotus
SEEKING FREELANCER - Remote but a plus if you are in or near NYC

I need a talented, independent front-end Ruby developer who has experience
with Liquid Markup and/or SCSS to create sites for Democratic political
campaigns using Nationbuilder.

You should be able to have the ability and desire to work relatively
independently.

If you're interested or have questions, drop me a line at msrpotus @ gmail
with your hourly or daily rate.

------
nikon
SEEKING WORK - London, UK and remote

What I do: PHP, Java and C#

I am a software developer with ~5 years commercial experience currently
looking for new projects in London or remotely. I build both web applications
and back-end services, my experience has taken me from basic CMS sites to
financial systems, large scraping/ data mining services and much more. Enjoy a
challenge and startups.

Contact sean [[at thewebloft .[co.[uk

------
cagataycouk
SEEKING FREELANCER - Remote or Istanbul

Full Stack Web Software Engineering primarily focused on backend development

Python/Django, Node, HTML5/CSS3/JavaScript/CoffeeScript

C, C++, Go

[http://www.linkedin.com/in/cagataycouk](http://www.linkedin.com/in/cagataycouk)

[https://github.com/cagatay](https://github.com/cagatay)

------
twp
SEEKING FREELANCER - remote

Experienced WebGL/OpenGL developer wanted for open source mapping project

The OpenLayers 3 open source web mapping project [1] is looking for experience
WebGL developer for a short term contract to implement key features and to
ensure that the project follows WebGL best practices.

Your responsibilities: \- implement the core renderer of styled 2D geospatial
vector data (e.g. to render KML [2] and SLD [3]) in WebGL (JavaScript & GLSL)
\- contribute to architecture design decisions \- ensure that the project
follows WebGL best practices

Contract: \- duration: initially 2-3 months part time, starting as soon as
possible \- location: remote, but availability during European working hours
is desirable

Your profile: \- must: experienced WebGL or OpenGL developer \- strongly
desired: strong JavaScript skills, but skill in similar languages is OK \-
bonus: experience working with geospatial data

To apply, and for more information: \- contact tom.payne@camptocamp.com \-
include a link to your GitHub profile, or a CV and an example of your code if
you do not have a GitHub profile

More information about the project and the position: OpenLayers 3 is the next
generation of open source mapping library. It’s equivalent to the JavaScript
client part of Google Maps, but supports a much wider range of geospatial data
sources and different map projections. The project includes three back-end
renderers: WebGL (for advanced functionality), Canvas (when WebGL is not
available) and DOM (for very old browsers). WebGL offers many exciting
possibilities for the visualization of geospatial data, notably client-side
rendering of large quantities of data, and richer interaction and analysis.
For this position, you will be writing WebGL code (JavaScript & GLSL) for 2D
rendering of styled geospatial vector data. In the near future we plan to add
3D terrain support, and integration with Cesium [4] for virtual globe support
is ongoing.

[1] <http://ol3js.org/> [2]
[https://developers.google.com/kml/documentation/kmlreference...](https://developers.google.com/kml/documentation/kmlreference#style)
[3] [http://docs.geoserver.org/stable/en/user/styling/sld-
cookboo...](http://docs.geoserver.org/stable/en/user/styling/sld-
cookbook/index.html#sld-cookbook) [4] <http://cesium.agi.com/>

------
tommaxwell
SEEKING WORK - Remote or SF Bay Area, travel negotiable

I'm a generalist engineer strongest on front-end. Most of my recent projects
have included AngularJS, jQuery, and Rails. I have been writing code for 2+
years and am familiar with lots of frameworks and CSS toolkits like Bootstrap
and Foundation.

I also spent lots of time writing media queries for mobile and tablet
responsive designs.

Email address on profile.

------
johnnyg
SEEKING FREELANCER - Remote

Long term contract work. $29/hr. 90 hour 2 week cap. Paypal/Wire.

Support a family of CPAP websites including CPAP.com, CPAPtalk.com and
CPAPDropShip.com.

PHP/MySQL/jQuery/RabbitMQ/Asterisk. GM is a coder and manages the team.

Several HNers already remote with us. I'm happy to put you in touch with them
to get a feel for our company and the work ahead of starting.

Contact to schedule fizzbuzz: johnny.goodman@cpap.com

------
jasonbw
SEEKING WORK - SF Bay Area, Remote, Will Travel (American Citizen)

I ship.

Full Stack Engineer specializing in Ruby on Rails.

Have an idea? I can take it from napkin sketch to first version.

Need features implemented or bugs fixed? I can jump in to existing code bases
and work where needed.

Something else? I'm a generalist, learn quickly, and am always picking up new
skills.

Send me an email. Let's talk about how to solve your problems!
jasonbwangjbw@gmail.com

------
naruvimama
SEEKING WORK - Copenhagen/Denmark, anywhere in Europe or Remote

Rails, Django, Signal processing, Javascript

Interested in Backend work or prototyping

Linkedin : <http://www.linkedin.com/pub/chandramouli-soorian/13/45a/a77>

Github : <https://github.com/naruvimama>

Email : mywebcv@gmail.com

------
notjosh
SEEKING WORK / Remote is great, based in Oregon

Hi! I'm Josh. I'm primarily an iOS developer (with decent-but-not-as-good
skills on Mac and Android, and a previous-ish lives doing webdev mostly with
PHP, but also Ruby and Java), originally from Australia.

Typical projects have involved a lot of rich media delivery. I care a lot
about the end user experience.

Contact me via josh at not josh dot com

------
danial
SEEKING WORK | Security Engineer | Seattle, Remote OK, Travel negotiable

I perform full stack application security reviews, including architecture
review, threat modeling, code review, and pentesting. I also help teams with
their incident response plans, specifically as it relates to their DDoS
mitigation strategies.

<http://danial.io>

------
nantes
SEEKING WORK - Remote or in-person (Austin, TX). We are looking to ramp up for
the second half of 2013. We currently have bandwidth of 190-225 hours/month.
We specialize in backend utilizing Django web development (web sites & web
applications) and increasingly full-stack development.

We help non-technical founders get their ideas off the ground.

Email: theo@rebuiltbits.com

------
zura
SEEKING WORK - Remote, some onsite periods OK. Based in Georgia, Europe
(UTC+4). During remote periods, 25-30 hr/week preferred. Long-term contract or
employment.

Interested in projects involving:

C++, Rust, Prolog, Erlang, Haskell, Go

Games, AI; Systems programming; Complex desktop or server systems; wxWidgets,
Qt; Mobile apps; Logic and functional programming; Interpreters/semantics

E-mail: zura.jobs@gmail.com

------
Risse
SEEKING WORK - Remote or Finland/Europe

We are a small Drupal agecy based in Finland. We are currently looking for
more work. Our expertise is on Drupal and Drupal Commerce. So if your Drupal
website is giving you headaches or need to have an E-commerce website made,
drop us a line.

<http://www.vaiste.com/en>

------
ryduh
SEEKING WORK - Remote.

I'm primarily a PHP developer and I'm booked until the end of July. I'm
looking for short-term contract work starting in August.

I love working with Laravel and Kohana but have also spent a decent bit of
time working with CodeIgniter.

I prefer to work with PHP, MySQL, HTML/CSS, & Javascript but I have some
experience with Ruby, Python.

Email is in my profile.

------
zalew
SEEKING WORK - remote, travel possible.

Experienced freelancer from Warsaw, Poland. Can consult, advise, lead the
project, code.

Python, PostgreSQL, Django, Flask, Bottle, SQLAlchemy, geoindexing, TDD,
JS/Coffee, Jquery, CSS frameworks, mobile/responsive sites, Linux, and more.

resume/folio: <http://work.zalew.net/>

------
rsandhu
SEEKING WORK - Remote

iOS Developer based in Vancouver, Canada

Portfolio: <http://robsandhu.com>

Blog: <http://robsandhu.tumblr.com>

Open source iOS project: <https://github.com/hsandhu/HSInstagram>

Contact: rob.sandhu.me@gmail.com

------
biggsgroup
SEEKING WORK - Technical documentation for Windows-based applications; U.S.
based. Either remote or in-house as independent contractor. Enjoy technology.
Love writing. Content analysis. Audience analysis. Native English. Attractive
work. Affordable prices. M.S. Communications william AT thebiggsgroup DOT com

------
zemanel
SEEKING WORK. From Porto, Portugal, E.U.; remote

* Python development \- Django (South, Celery) \- Fabric \- Google App Engine

* Deployment \- Red Hat Openshift \- Heroku \- Linode \- Puppet \- Vagrant

* Javascript \- Dojo Toolkit (including Dijit development) \- JQuery \- Node.js

Resume: <http://zemanel.eu/pages/resume.html>

------
dhaivatpandya
SEEKING WORK/REMOTE

I do mostly backend work as well as Javascript/jQuery.

Work with: Ruby/Rails, Python, C, Javascript

Portfolio: <http://www.dpandya.com/> ( _must_ put in the "www" - having
troubles w/ domain registrar)

I've won several awards for CS research and engineering - from ACM, Intel,
CERN, etc.

Email: dhaivatpandya@gmail.com

------
javier_dev
SEEKING WORK - full stack Ruby on Rails development shop from Europe. We work
mainly remote.

Since 2010, we have been helping startups transform their ideas into
beautiful, expertly engineered web applications.

Services:

\- 3 weeks MVP -> $7000

\- Hourly rate -> $100

Our site including portfolio: <http://diacode.com/>

Contact: hello@diacode.com

------
laurilii
SEEKING WORK - The Netherlands/Europe/Remote

Wireframing, Responsive design, HTML, CSS3 (Less & Sass), Bootstrap, Gridset &
5+ years of WordPress experience as well.

Portfolio & Contact: <http://lauriliimatta.com> (more recent work samples
available via email)

------
lifeisstillgood
SEEKING WORK - London, Kent, UK - remote ok

Python Developer, looking for challenging, deep work.

Based in Kent, UK, remote working to USA quite normal.

Past lives include CTO for financial research house, Leading rollouts at major
ISP and plenty OSS work

<http://www.mikadosoftware.com>

------
compvision717
SEEKING WORK - DC or Remote

Experienced Computer Vision specialist ready to help your computer vision
tasks such as object recognition, face detection, factory automation, mobile
applications and more.

I'm happy to just chat about your problems and see if I can be of help.

Email me at machinevisionprogrammer@gmail.com

------
andrei95_h
SEEKING WORK - Remote - Former Google intern in the Gmail backend team, good
with algorithms, located in Romania seeking work, available to travel on-site
frequently. Working with Symfony, PHP, Rails, jQuery, Phonegap, C++. Contact:
homorodean.andrei@gmail.com

------
peng
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Web interface designer from California. I work with companies around the world
on visual design, application design and usability. I accept bitcoin.

HTML5 / CSS3 (Sass, Stylus, Less, Bootstrap) / JS / Photoshop

Portfolio: <http://nylira.com>

------
zancler
SEEKING WORK - Remote or London.

UI/Visual Designer. Everything from wireframes to polished interfaces. Web and
mobile. I'm taking on a couple more clients for June and July time. Portfolio
at <http://zanderbrade.com>

------
djerry
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Node.js, Mongodb, Backbone.js, HTML5, AWS, iOS, Android, Coffeescript, Rails,
Python

oDesk: <http://bit.ly/10PQ36n>

Portfolio: <http://toobler.com/portfolio.html>

Email: jerry@toobler.com

------
stcredzero
SEEKING WORK - SF Bay Area - Remote or Local

Have deployed multiple apps on iOS. Experienced at designing OO and concurrent
systems. Apps currently in App Store:

<http://goo.gl/a4AUi>

<http://goo.gl/71elj>

Email in profile.

------
illyism
SEEKING WORK - Remote / Belgium

Graphic, Print, Interface Designer. UI/UX. Typography. HTML5 & CSS3, JQ,
jQuery.

<http://www.illyism.com/> <http://dribbble.com/Illyism>

------
doelie_
SEEKING WORK - Lansing, MI - Remote OK

over 20 years of programming experience

low-level C/C++, ASM, embedded systems

custom model-based code generators and analyzers (Haskell & Racket)

audio and video digital signal processing (DSP) algorithm design and
implementation

tom@zwizwa.be

<http://zwizwa.be>

------
baud
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Specialties: Ruby/Node/PHP, iOS/Android, UI/UX, ML/NLP (R/Julia)

<http://www.minuscode.com> is a tech collective based in Portugal, with
experience with startups going from concept to market.

Feel free to ask us anything.

------
andrei95_h
SEEKING WORK - Remote - Former Google intern in the Gmail backend team, good
with algorithms, located in Romania seeking work, available to travel on-site
frequently.

Working with Symfony, PHP, Rails, jQuery, Phonegap, C++.

Contact: homorodean.andrei@gmail.com

------
benwoodward
SEEKING WORK ― Remote or France

 __Ben Woodward __

Full stack Ruby on Rails developer. Interested in working with startups and
small companies / teams.

Currently booked, but interested in making contacts, future opportunities.

<http://benw.me>

------
famoreira
SEEKING WORK - Remote

My primary tools are Ruby(on Rails/Sinatra/Padrino), JavaScript(jQuery,
Backbone, Raphael).

I would love to talk to you so please get in touch.

Visit <http://coderelax.com> or email: filipe@coderelax.com

------
willholloway
SEEKING WORK in NYC

I'm friendly and easy to work with and specialize in building scalable cross-
platform apps that generate more money than they cost.

Call 860-908-1121 for a free consultation.

\- Will Holloway

<http://willholloway.net>

------
vjk2005
SEEKING WORK — India( remote )

I design logos and build websites. 6 years experience.

Portfolio: <http://www.dffrnt.com>

Dribbble: <http://dribbble.com/vjk2005>

------
chrishn
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Front-end developer (HTML, CSS, jQuery, Bootstrap) (UK based)

Experience with Rails apps and also WordPress / PHP builds.

Portfolio: <http://chrisloftus.dunked.com>

Email: chrisloft@gmail.com

------
tomasstark
SEEKING WORK - Remote | Prague, Czech Republic

Front end - HTML5, CSS3, JS, jQuery

WordPress - theme + plugin development - high level of expertise

More about me at <http://www.tomasstark.com>

------
tylerc230
Seeking work, remote or San Francisco Bay Area. I'm a freelance iOS developer
based in SF. I'm also interested in RoR and embedded development. Find out
more at casselmanconsulting.com.

------
asparagui
SEEKING WORK - Remote/Missouri

iOS/Android dev shop. Give us your JSON backend and we'll take it from there.

Portfolio & Information: <http://quarkworks.net>

Contact: koonce TA gmail.com

------
X4
SEEKING WORK - Remote or Local, Germany, near Frankfurt

Offering: System Administration, Software Engineering, Graphics Design

Interested in: Full-Time or project based jobs

Still learning: Penetration Testing, the Trade Market and Analytics.

Ø Skill: 7/10

------
dworrad
SEEKING FREELANCER - Remote Startup based in Perth Australia are seeking
Node.js/Javascript hackers to help out on several projects. Email me if
interested - dworrad AT yahoo.co.uk

------
dorfsmay
SEEKING WORK: Calgary (Alberta) or remote

Available: July 1st

Skills: sysadmin/DevOps, python, C, html, css

<http://yves.zioup.com/work/resume/>

------
earlyriser
SEEKING WORK, remote. Based in Montreal.

Front end: Javascript, jquery, angular.js, html, css

Back end: php, codeigniter

<http://robertomartinez.info>

------
segmondy
SEEKING WORK - Remote anywhere PHP/C/Python/Ruby/Java or pretty much any
language I enjoy backend work Strong Unix skills

------
marcomassaro
SEEKING REMOTE WORK: Web designer

UI/UX design Planning, wireframing, consulting. Located in CT.

<http://Masswerks.com>

Email: marco@masswerks.com

------
user8677
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Back-end developer: Python, Django, Tornado, Celery, RabbitMQ, Node.js

Github: <http://goo.gl/U6wM4>

------
31reasons
SEEKING WORK. iOS Apps. Los Angeles portfolio: <http://www.solankiapps.com>

------
tiboll
SEEKING WORK / Paris, France or Remote

iOS developer since 2009.

<http://www.lelevier.com> thibaut@lelevier.com

------
judy_n
SEEKING WORK - Remote or Boston

Currently Looking for D3 JS Visualization Projects

$25/hour Email me at judy.ngai1228@gmail.com

------
ha8o8le
.

SEEKING WORK

Professional UI/UX designer specializing in iPhone apps

<http://TimeBrainsEnergy.com>

.

------
binarydreams
seeking work - <http://codetheory.in/resume>

------
justinlloyd
SEEKING WORK - Expert mobile and full-stack executive-level software developer
with 35 years of experience shipping more than $800M+ worth of video game
products, casino gaming, desktop applications and successful commercial
websites on 26 different platforms. Huge amounts of start-up and start-up
growth experience.

Bay area or Los Angeles. Short or long-term consulting contracts or even FTE
for the right price. Remote OK, travel negotiable.

I design and develop video games, mobile applications, desktop applications
and build impressively successful eCommerce websites. I've founded six start-
ups, worked for six more. Also done the BigCorp stuff (SONY, Activision, etc)

10+ high-end, big budget mobile apps & games launched. 20+ websites built and
deployed. 50+ video games published. 50+ casino games installed. 100+ social
casino games launched.

I've architected and developed the software for successful ecommerce websites,
embedded firmware for printers, drivers for graphics cards and co-processor
boards, AAA big-budget games on video game consoles and PC, AAA big-budget
games on mobile, small budget games on mobile, in-browser games for a social
casual casino, massively multiplayer online games, desktop applications,
casino gaming machines, robotics, machine vision systems and hardware
interfacing.

I have worked as a lone wolf developer and architect, handled the project
management of multi-million dollar software projects and lead cross-functional
teams of 100+ people.

.NET/C# since 2001. C++ since 1990s. C since 1980s. Ruby on Rails. Python.
Node.js. JavaScript. PHP. CoffeeScript. Groovy. Less. PHP. More languages and
SDKs and platforms than you can shake a stick at.

Rate: $5,000/week for remote consulting. $6,000/week on-site consulting.
$negotiable/week for FTE (authorized to work in US and Europe)

Check this link <http://www.imf.la/> for my C.V. and list of projects I have
shipped. Or check my LinkedIn profile <http://linkedin.com/in/justinlloyd>

I can design, architect, build, engineer and deliver your game, app or website
* Guaranteed *

I can build your entirely new start-up from the ground up and * hire all the
engineers you want *

Developer Profile: <http://imf.la/>

LinkedIn: <http://linkedin.com/in/justinlloyd>

Software Development: <http://otakunozoku.com>

Open Source Development: <http://bitbucket.org/justinlloyd> (16 projects as
sole developer, another half-dozen more as co-developer/contributor)

Personal Development: <http://justinlloyd.org>

The last game: [http://www.otakunozoku.com/lucky-ace-slotsthe-one-that-
went-...](http://www.otakunozoku.com/lucky-ace-slotsthe-one-that-went-to-
apple/)

On iTunes: <https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/id615885676>

On Google Play:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.AsylumLabs...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.AsylumLabsInc.LuckyAceSlots)

The next next game (in beta):
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.AsylumLabs...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.AsylumLabs.FindTheWords)

Mobile: 213-268-3210

------
hasenj
SEEKING WORK, Calgary, AB, Canada. Remote.

Are you building a web-based product? Perhaps adding new features to an
existing product? You're probably a hustler. You know what you're doing: you
have a vision and you have a plan. Maybe you already have a team, but there's
just so much to do and not enough time to do it.

This is where I come in.

I'm full stack web developer who loves working with small agile teams (of
designers & developers), taking care of all technical details, across the
entire stack, to make things work.

I'm a generalist polyglot programmer. I have experience with both front-end
and back-end. I can take care of any aspect of development: be it designing a
data model for the server side, tweaking css on the front end, or hacking
javascript to make that rich UI. I can integrate all the pieces together to
produce the desired result and make it work nicely.

I'm the kind of developer you'll enjoy working with. I'm passionate about
teaching and learning. I care about what I do and will strive to make sure it
is done well. I have a relaxed friendly demeanor and I enjoy working with
others. I'm open to feedback and always looking for ways to improve myself and
my work.

Get in touch with me via email: hasan.aljudy@gmail.com

I'd love to hear from you about what you're building and I'm happy to have a
nice long conversation to see how I can help.

<http://hasenj.org>

You can see some examples of my work on my site. If you contact me via email I
will show you another cool project I'm currently working on that's still in
alpha stage and so I haven't put up a link to it yet.

------
scotthtaylor
SEEKING FREELANCER

London based? Let's get together, find a problem and code up a solution. This
would purely be for the challenge. Find me @ScottTaylor

------
timjahn
SEEKING FREELANCER - Remote (US only)

matchist (<http://matchist.com/talent>) is looking for web and mobile
developers to work on a variety of projects that come through the pipeline.

Specifically, we're looking for developers interested in integrating APIs from
companies like Twilio, Stripe, SendGrid, and KISSmetrics into client projects.

matchist helps freelance developers find quality work that they enjoy working
on with clients that pay on time, every time. If that's you, apply at
<http://matchist.com/talent>

~~~
orangethirty
Does this violate the spirit of this thread? matchist.com is a recruiter. This
is for solo freelancers or teams.

~~~
timjahn
It's my understanding this thread is to help freelance developers find work.

That's the sole focus of matchist.com. We're built for developers by a
developer.

